# What will £700 get me



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

Bit of fun on the vintage side of watches!

What will £700 get you from the vintage side of watches??

Will look forward to your responses!!!!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

How about some defining characteristics to your interest...



Era: 1930 - 1950? 1950 - 1970?


Dress watch? Utility? Specialty? Civilian, or military?


European? American? Third world?


Handcrafted? Mass-produced?


Or is this just another "post any watches that might fit into this barrel" thread? :Snore:


----------



## morningtundra (Jun 18, 2017)

JDMdenon said:


> Bit of fun on the vintage side of watches!
> What will £700 get you from the vintage side of watches??
> Will look forward to your responses!!!!


... a vintage chronograph service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Chromejob said:


> Or is this just another "post any watches that might fit into this barrel" thread? :Snore:


 Jesus wept!

Your like an old gramophone.....that's stuck!!

*Back on topic. * 

@JDMdenon

£700 is an excellent budget, IMO, for someone starting a wearable vintage collection.

With a bit of knowledge you could possibly get 2-3 good pieces, again IMO.

Something similar to this could be obtained in the region of £300-£400.

1953 9k TREBEX.

36mm woc.



















Have a look at our very own Scott's @scottswatches site (Birth Year Watches).

Take your time & enjoy the journey.

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## morningtundra (Jun 18, 2017)

How about a Pierce chronograph to kick your collection off?










Interesting marque with unique movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

First off, define vintage.


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

Chromejob said:


> How about some defining characteristics to your interest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Use your imagination @Chromejob. If someone gave you that money what vintage would you buy?



hughlle said:


> First off, define vintage.


 Okay, 60's for me maybe 70's!!!



Karrusel said:


> Jesus wept!
> 
> Your like an old gramophone.....that's stuck!!
> 
> ...


 Thanks @Karrusel, i was original after an omega constellation however most of what I found turned out to be fake/ franken watches. Basically I'm-original pieces. I own a lovely omega chronostop and I'd like something to sit next to it. Hopefully omega, maybe cal.6xx. But I'm open to a few options. @scottswatches Has a fab site. I do quite like the Tudor, omega (either the 9k date or the stainless cal.601) or the 9k GP.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JDMdenon said:


> Okay, 60's for me maybe 70's!!!


 I'm with @Karrusel, a couple of nice pieces could be had. I recently turned down the offer from a trusted source of a Junghans Chronometer, and a Longines Admiral, similar to these two for that money.


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> I'm with @Karrusel, a couple of nice pieces could be had. I recently turned down the offer from a trusted source of a Junghans Chronometer, and a Longines Admiral, similar to these two for that money.


 A trusted source? I really like the longines


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JDMdenon said:


> A trusted source? I really like the longines


 A dealer I know well had them, and I was offerd them "as seen". The longines was on a bracelet. The Junghans I regret not taking as I've been looking for a good clean one for years. Both now sold.


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

I've come across some really interesting watches on ebay just searching for vintage chronographs. They tend to be of a more wearable size and can be picked up for well within your £700 budget. Im sure the more Knowledgeable members on here would cast their eye over any potential purchase.



morningtundra said:


> How about a Pierce chronograph to kick your collection off?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's an absolute peach.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

A couple of other things that would fit in with your budget...


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Tudor Oysterdate, Omega Dynamic or a Seiko Pogue. Buy the best you can find, and enjoy the chase. :thumbsup:


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> Tudor Oysterdate, Omega Dynamic or a Seiko Pogue. Buy the best you can find, and enjoy the chase. :thumbsup:





AVO said:


> A couple of other things that would fit in with your budget...


 I'd really like an vintage Omega, but the prices for a your standard cal.6xx seamaster have gone crazy.

I'm considering Longines and also Tudor Oysterdates.

My issue is finding trusted sellers etc.

I did find this Japan based seller for called 'closer0924'(http://stores.ebay.co.uk/closer0924). I had a look at a few watches but wasn't too sure. One reason was various shades within the movement, made me think if the movement was a 'bitzer/franken'. Also, I recall @scottswatches mentioning once about the bloke who restored the car for 100k when it was only worth 20k or something on those lines, obviously with one of these watches, I would pay import, then pay for parts and servicing. Then finding out I've spent more than its worth.


----------



## Roger Red Hat (Jul 29, 2017)

i had a simailar budget and went for an early 60's Omega


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

SMP (36mm) sold on TZ a day ago for £375 :O


----------



## SteveHorsfall (Nov 25, 2017)

Three or four nice but not exceptional pre-WW1 pocket watches, from any good antique shop, e.g. these.


----------

